# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Аппаратный ключ

## Dmitriy_D

Прошу помощи у знающих людей. На работе у жены стоит автоматическая вышивальная машинка, к ней приобрели программу для конвертирования обычных форматов рисунков в понятные вышивальной машине форматы. Программа функционирует только при наличии аппаратного ключа (флешки). Ключ потеряли, связались с фирмой у которой покупали программу, говорят, что ничем помочь не могут и нужно покупать программу заново, а она стоит неплохих денег. Подскажите, можно ли как-то взломать или обойти аппаратную защиту программы? Программа называется "Urfinus" компании jussoft

----------


## mr.L

Очень интересный ресурс по твоей проблеме 
*Скрытый текст*http://rus.dongla.net/index.html

Подобное 
*Скрытый текст*http://nodongle.biz/ready-to-use/guardant-stealth/

Посмотри, может есть и искомое

----------

